# Can anyone please help - Vent Free Insert into existing Majestic firebox



## darling (Jan 16, 2009)

We have a Majestic Thulman Model L42B currently. We are trying to find out if we can put a vent-free insert into the existing Majestic firebox.  

Also, the brick hearth has been painted - if we are able to do this - would the paint need to be heat resistant paint?  And can we just paint over the existing paint or does it need to be stripped and re-painted?


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 1, 2009)

Check the manual for the Majestic unit. Many vented wood units do not allow the installtion of vent-free gas units.


----------

